# Washington-Oregon (Columbia Basin) Weekly Hay Report-11/3-/2012-USDA



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Moses Lake, WA Fri Nov 30, 2012 USDA Market News

Washington-Oregon (Columbia Basin) Weekly Hay Report

Tons: 2970 Last Week: Holiday Last Year: 2120

No trends due to the Thanksgiving Holiday last week and market not 
reported. Trade slow with light demand as most interests have their needs met 
for the time being. Retail/Feedstore steady. Trade slow with good demand. All 
prices are dollars per ton and FOB unless otherwise stated.

Tons Price Range Wtd Avg Comments 
Alfalfa 
Large Square 
Supreme 600 255.00-255.00 255.00 Del 
Good 400 240.00-240.00 240.00 Export

Alfalfa 
Small Square 
Premium 90 250.00-265.00 255.00 Retail/Stable

Orchard Grass 
Small Square 
Premium 120 250.00-275.00 262.50 Retail/Stable

Timothy Grass 
Large Square 
Premium 200 270.00-270.00 270.00 Tarped

Timothy Grass 
Small Square 
Premium 60 250.00-275.00 262.50 Retail/Stable

Wheat Straw 
Large Square  
Good 1500 45.00-45.00 45.00


----------

